# What toilet would you guys suggest?



## BrandConst

greg24k said:


> Totto Neorest 550 :thumbsup:


Nuttin better than dropping a loaf on a toto! But then again I'm not a turd burglar, they know best.


----------



## BrandConst

Morning Wood said:


> I've got a toto dual flush that is ADA height. We really like the toilet but it uses so little water that it requires extra cleaning to get the skid marks off. Not every time, just more than you're used to. About those pressure assist toilets? What if you're on well water or lose water pressure or electricity. You can't fill the tank up by hand and then flush like a regular toilet can you?


Do some courtesy flushes. Should get rid of the problem.


----------



## psolutions

We're big Kohler fans. They people love it around here, so it's easy to sell.


----------



## RadRemod

I've had about 10 Champions installed in the last 4 years and only problem has been 4 broken handles. No plungers needed!

Also had 3-4 Toto drakes installed and a plunger still needed on occasion.


----------



## rex

i like the one piece bisc kohler cimmiron i installed in my barn....

i have mansfield summit 3 in master bath nice toilet terrible bowl wash....


----------



## Joasis

Laugh if you want, but the Alexis toilets I bought from Sam's Club, $98, work well...put 4 of them in our new home. Now long term? Don't know.


----------



## Inner10

I like Toto, seems almost all houses now are getting either Toto's or Caroma dual flush toilets. The trouble I have with the dual flush low-flow is that when you pinch a massive Monday morning monster it will often break the regular water level and smear the walls of the bowl something fierce. Then you have to flush multiple times to get the skid marks off the side of the bowl.

A house I am currently working on has 6 of these Gerberit hidden tank toilets and they are probably the nicest toilet I've seen to date.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

Inner10 said:


> A house I am currently working on has 6 of these Gerberit hidden tank toilets and they are probably the nicest toilet I've seen to date.


Several manufacturers use that Geberit frame for their china, I have a Duravit model in my master bath.


----------



## moorewarner

Another vote for Kohler Highlines. :thumbsup:


----------



## cleveman

If it is urgent, I would take the closest available toilet.


----------



## stp57

I put the #210 (3gpf) lift flush valve on my Mansfield's & now they are one of the best flushing toilets I've seen (& without any splash). Unfortunately, Mansfield has gotten real hard to find in Texas.
I love to modify cheap toilets to make them more efficient. My latest favorite is HD's Glacier Bay $99 toilet with the oversize flapper valve. I extend the overflow tube ( with a weld tube & an o-ring) & install a Korky fill valve & now it uses over two gpf instead of 1.28 gpf. Makes a nice toilet with less than $15 in new parts. Even cheap toilets have a 2 in. fully glazed trapway these days. Must be a government thing.
Steve


----------



## zeza1609

Kohler-comfort high


----------



## Plumber Will

Toto, Gerber, Kohler, or Mansfield are all good toilets. Personally I I think Mansfield is hard to beat for the price, and for how easy they are to work on.


----------



## Phillip Marsh

If you go to your local Lowe's or Home Depot store and take a look as the replacement parts they stock you will find very few options and I would buy a high unit selling model where these replacement parts are stocked. I made the mistake of buying a Kohler Santa Rosa one piece and I had to relocate the water feed and buy replacement parts online as they are not stocked by Home Depot. My vote would be for a dual flush from American Standard. I have one of these in a half bath and wish I had bought another instead of the Kohler which has been a real headache.


----------

